# Sensitized - any safe woods?



## drmike

Four years ago I found I had become sensitized to cocobolo and have since avoided all dalbergia's. Four weeks ago I had a worse reaction to olive wood (olea). Has anyone become sensitized and then found woods that were safe to use and if so what woods are those? Thanks


----------



## JohnGreco

I haven't, but I have read that once you get a reaction to 1 type of wood, other woods that you previously had no reaction to may now also give you a reaction. I would imagine it varies from person to person though.


----------



## PenMan1

Mike, I don't wan't to be "Nelley Naysayer" here, but it sounds like you have approached the "wood allergy" threshold.

A similar thing happened to me a few years ago. I could still turn woods, but it required wearing a powered resperator, gloves, a full smock and a "scarf". When this happened to me, I moved esclusively to "alternative materials" (PR, Casein, Bakelite, Lucite, etc). This kinda took all of the fun out it for me.

I found that I enjoyed the alternative materials and they sold better for me. 

As time went by, I noticed that my "problems" with woods dimished. I can now turn most woods without TOO much protection (other than Cocobolo).

Maybe a "walk on the wild side," venturing into resins is in order for you, too.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## robutacion

I wonder if seeing a specialist and have some appropriated preventive medication with the always "attacks" times emergency puffs or tablets that act very fast upon a allergy response, would be a better option.

What makes the human body react to, can in most cases be controlled and or minimized to acceptable levels, in most people and cases but, as anything in life, exception always apply.

If I ever develop those sort or allergies to wood, I would be devastated and certainly would source anything out there that that could take to remedy that, that's for sure as I love my woods too much to just move away from it, and could I really, when I have sawdust running in my veins, since a little boy...!

Good luck.

Cheers
George


----------



## wolftat

In the mean time, PM me your address and I will send you out some safe blanks to play with.


----------



## keithkarl2007

I suffered from that also, I got a terrible nettle rash from working with teak in work. I had been working in the joinery for 13 years and it was during the 13th year that it happened. I find that even if the slightest amount of dust settles on my skin it blisters a little and gets very itchy. Once you've become sensitized to it thats it I'm afraid, you could still turn wood but will have to cover up very well, dust mask is a must and use a barrier cream.


----------



## Papo

Woo Woo Woo Wooo, Good subject, I've been having some really weird reactions too lately,like puffed up face,rash and itchy eyes and eye lids, rash in the inside fold of my arms to the point I had to run to the ER.I spent New Year's Day in the ER.The thing here is, I was blaming some pain medication I took but here I now read this about wood being Allergenic.Can you guys please explain in a little more detail what has happen to you?Maybe I need to take some more drastic actions on my condition.
Thank you


----------



## PTsideshow

There are two good sources for info at the end of this post.

Also be aware you may need to go to a specialist rather than a GP or even the emergency room. Them them that you work with wood, and saw dusts They will go at the problem form a different angle.
You may need to see a doctor that does occupational illnesses.

This is not meant to be a review of these books, My reviews are from the perspective of metal work, jewelry and welding. But looking at this forum the artist safety area seems to be lacking.
Here are two great books that every shop person needs to read the first one has a very good section dealing with woods, and the wood shop. It includes a long list of the toxic wood/tree types and types of Reactions, site(skin, eyes, respiratory etc.) Potency (probability) Source,(dust, wood, leaves bark) and the incidence(rare,common, unknown)
It also has adhesives, solvents and other materials in the artists studio.  This book is the current text book of choice in college and uni art departments.





Artist Beware
Michael McCann PhD CIH  
The Lyons Press
Copyright © 2005  ISBN 1-59228-592-9
Trade paperback  591 pages
B&W photo’s  line drawings and information sheets



Has a chapter on wood working, along with all the  adhesives and solvents and other art supplies. but it isn't as complete as the first one and covers other item in greater depth. used they a package that any art and craft type worker or shop rat shouldn't be with out!




The Artist’s complete Health and Safety Guide
Monona Rossol
Allworth Press
Copyright ©2001
ISBN 1-58115-204-3
Trade paperback
405 pages
Charts, Tables and few Line Drawings

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

http://allergytreatmentsandsymptoms.com/woodallergy.html


----------



## jthompson1995

Good dust collection can do a lot of good as well. I found I am allergic to padauk but can still turn it periodically if I wear a mask, make sure the dust collector is working well and make sure to wash any exposed skin immediately after I'm finished. I had a similar reaction to alumilite and the hand washing was the key to preventing a rash.


----------



## drmike

*Thanks and more info*

I appreciate all your responses. My replies:

Four years passed between my original reaction to cocobolo, swollen eyelids, and my latest reaction to olivewood, swollen eyelids, face, and neck, itching eyelids, face, neck, and scalp, and some blisters on face and neck. That was three weeks today and still some itching even after a regimen of oral and topical cortico-steroids. In the four years between attack I turned padauk, ebony, bubinga and a few others that I now find on toxicity lists and only ever remember some slight itching from padauk. The only precautions I have been taking were from inhaling sawdust, not for skin contact. 

It does seems that once sensitized, always sensitized. 

As much trouble as the irritant dermatitis was decontaminating my work area. I wore a lead-paint removal suit, gloves, goggles, and mask and vacuumed and wiped down everything down to individual twist drills and pen blanks - twice. I'm still paranoid I missed something.

I have tried turning plastics, Trustone, and other non-woods and if that is what I'm limited to that is what I will do, but not using wood hurts. My whole retirement plan (maybe 10 years from now) revolved around having a real woodshop for turning and flatwork. I'm hoping there are still some woods I can use; I turned 2 coffee-bean pens today but also a cherry cane - supposedly cherry is safe and I wore goggles that sealed to my face the whole time, hopefully tomorrow my eyes will not be swollen shut!

I have started a list of woods that have not been reported toxic from these two sites:

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

http://www.thewoodexplorer.com/

I am wary of even trying these and will be improving dust collection and protection, plus consulting other faculty members at the college I teach at. If I find some that work I will post them here.

TO anyone having used a powered respirator like the Trend Airshield have you found it sealed well? Was the weight a problem and how so?

Thanks again to all who responded.


----------



## drmike

*follow-up*

Three weeks after having a reaction to olivewood, and after having cleaned my work area twice I went back yesterday and turned two coffee-bean pens and some cherry (less than the amount to make one pen). I wore tight fitting goggles, mask, and hooded sweatshirt and only turned the cherry, no sanding. This morning my eyelids were swollen though not nearly as bad as before and my neck is red and itching. I'm thinking I did not clean my work area nearly well enough and will need additional precautions.

For anyone using a powered respirator like a Trend Airshield, I assume some dust will land on the outside of the respirator, how have you dealt with that? Clean it before taking it off? If so what has worked? If anyone cleans it after taking it off how have you avoided contact during removal and during cleaning?

Does anyone have any experience with barrier creams? Brandnames? Effectiveness?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## JimB

I'm only guessing here but I would think the hooded sweatshirt is a bad idea. Any airborn dust is going to attach itself to that material rather than sliding off and onto the floor. You will then have all that dust near your face as it sits on the sweatshirt. You would need to remove all of it before you remove your goggles and mask.

What are you using for dust collection??


----------



## drmike

*reply to JimB*

I have a Jet Mini to dust collection has been a shop vac with a HEPA filter. Dust collection is something I plan on improving. The idea with the hoodie was to keep dust off my head as my scalp was affected last time. I'm about this close || to seeing if NASA has any surplus space-walking suits. It is a bit maddening to think you don't want the dust on your skin, so you try to collect it or have it land on something else, then how to get any protective clothes, goggles, respirators off without out stirring up the dust and having it land on your anyway? Yesterday I showered immediately and still had some effect. If I can get my work area cleaned - a daunting task what with the lathe and it's tools, sanders, saws, a WorkSharp, grinder, drill press and a fair amount of wood to be cleaned or given away - I will improve dust collection and protection and if that still doesn't work I guess I will have to stick to plastics, Trustone, lava, etc.


----------



## nava1uni

I use a Triton and, unlike the Trend, your entire head is covered.  The hood closes around your neck and is closed up with a drawstring.  I don't find it heavy and I like that my glasses don't fog up and I breathe clean air.  I also use a good dust collection system.


----------



## ctubbs

I have worked in the Atomic Energy industry and was required to take RAD 2 training where we were taught how to don and doff clothing when we had been contaminated while working without getting the junk on ourselves.  It is a PITA but it can be done.  Failure to do it correctly got us a bath by the Health Physics people.  Believe me, that is something you never want to have happen to you. DAMHIKT  Yes, you can dress for protection form being contaminated, if you have the need.  BEst of luck, I'd hate to loose my wood working.
Charles


----------



## widows son

*Change of clothes and a shower, turning on the porch*



ctubbs said:


> I have worked in the Atomic Energy industry and was required to take RAD 2 training where we were taught how to don and doff clothing when we had been contaminated while working without getting the junk on ourselves.  It is a PITA but it can be done.
> Charles


I started doing this a few months ago and it helps a lot with the dermatitis. The clothes go into the washing machine and never touch the hamper. I shower and shampoo immediately after turning.


----------



## Ebredberg

*just making sure*

Are you absolutely sure its the wood you're sensitized to.  could it be the CA?? also a sensitizer


----------



## drmike

Thanks for asking but no doubt it was the olive wood. I turned a handle for a candle snuffer, bored the hole, but was going to glue it the next day and that was the only wood I turned that day. That was in December and I did glue a few things just last weekend with CA and no problems.


----------



## drmike

Update

I made a list of woods to avoid; very depressing. I'm a bit stubborn and didn't want to give up on all those woods listed as irritants and sensitizers so I modified the scratch tests allergists use. I sand a piece of wood with 220 and rub the fine sawdust on a small spot on my neck (which was significantly affected when this all started) and leave it for at least 12 hours. I figure if something happens it will at least be small area. So far I've had a definite reaction to walnut, to the point that I will probably avoid it completely. I had a mild reaction to bloodwood and might rick that with enhanced dust collection and tight-fitting goggles. I was surprised to find to reaction at all to osage orange, yellowheart, gaboon ebony (very happy about this one!), jobillo, mesquite, cherry, white oak, maple, and bamboo. If you become sensitized but do not want to quit woodworking it might be worth the risk to test a couple at a time and see what's, if anything, is reasonably safe. However, I only had a skin reaction, anything worse and it may not be wise to try self-testing,


----------



## Jim Burr

You need the help of a Dermatologist. If you are only wearing a mask...move on. Although Trend is a Canadian product not yet tested by OSHA, it does very well. It has the same filtration method as the 3M. I've used the Triton and found it cumbersome. The major difference between the Trend and Triton is the impact rating of the shield. I use a Trend all day, everyday and no issues.


----------



## jfoh

Some people are much more sensitive than other to wood types. Problem is that once you do become sensitive to one type others are likely to follow. You can seek medical attention and take meds to suppress the response but I advise against that approach as a long term response. Taking steroids to decrease your immune response is not a thing to be taken lightly. You are not talking about taking a mild antihistamine to get past a short term pollen problem. You are talking about trying to shut your bodies immune system down to repeated exposures of antigen or substance that can cause a serious medical reaction. All to turn a few pens. 

Your best chance to avoid the problem is past. Once the body responds it will do so more intensely if you continue. Yes some people will get a less intense reaction if they stop for a while. Some others will experience a sudden return of symptoms with possible life threatening results. See "anaphylactic reactions" if you want to see how bad it can get. Sudden, severe selling of airway which can lead to death.  

You can reduce the problem with super effective dust collection, strict adherence to protection of skin exposure and filtering all the air that you breathe. Fail in even one area and you are taking a real serious risk with your health. Had you done so from the begging the problem would have most likely never started. But it has and you need to be real careful.


----------

